# advice on a non heating decorative only gas fireplace



## taken (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm building in the spring and will have a very efficient furnace as well as a wood add on furnace. Therefor, in the LR, I need a gas fireplace that is decorative only putting out as little BTU's as possible. Both of my local hearth shops only sell high end DV high output fireplaces. Can someone point me in the direction of a low or no output gas fireplace that will still look fairly real without heating me out of the LR. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2009)

Cmon over to Troy, NY & I can show you what we sell...
Or, you can go to www.rhpeterson.com
& take a look at their gas log products. 
You'll hafta have a Zero Clearance wood burning fireplace installed to
use them in.
PM me if you need more info...


----------



## taken (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link Daksy, but I'm more looking for a complete fireplace.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2009)

taken said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Daksy, but I'm more looking for a complete fireplace.



I doubt you'll find one. That's why I said you'd need a ZC wood box. 
Check out http://www.heatnglo.com/products/fireplaces/woodFireplaces.asp
for the fire box.


----------



## taken (Dec 23, 2009)

If that's the case I guess I'll be better off and spend less with a low output direct vent or do you think a logset and firebox can be had inexpensively? Would it need to be vented at all? I'm not familiar with this type of setup.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2009)

Either one - a DV fireplace or a ZC box with a gas log - will
cost you probably $3 - 4K min...
Both types can be either outside vented (DV or Natural Draft),
or IN-home vented (aka Vent-free).
You'll find arguments for and against both, but we don't even DEAL with the "Vent-free"
products...


----------



## taken (Dec 23, 2009)

I have read bad things about using the vent free system. I will only burn on holidays and special occasions but even so, don't want any issues. I guess, if the cost is the same, I should just shop DV units and keep it simple. Thanks for your insight Daksy. I've been considering Valor units.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 23, 2009)

Daksy has the right idea.  You can buy a wood fireplace, with a air cooled chimney, glass doors, air kit and a very nice set of logs for about $2500 (depending on how much pipe you need)  You'll spend that much on a decent quality DV fireplace.  With the gas logs/wood fireplace combo you'll have a MUCH nicer looking gas fire to look at.  You'll have the nice radiant heat feel without cooking yourself out of the house.  We've done tons of that type of set up on Long Island back in the day.


----------



## taken (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I agee but it will be in a back corner location with no chimney available.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 23, 2009)

Taken, you cant go wrong with a Valor unit.  They make a great product.  As far as vent free goes, I sell them and I have one in my own living room.  I never get smells and I enjoy the added moisture during the winter...but...They make a ton of heat very quickly.  I can only use mine for an hour or two at a time.  There are fireplaces out there by Regency, Heat N Glo and a few others that offer a heat dump system that will send half the heat outdoors for those extended burn times.  You'll spend a few thousand dollars for a good quality fireplace that offers this feature (by the time you add the venting, remote control and other options)  Keep an eye out on the Regency products, they are having a nice sale with up to $600 off starting 1/1/2010.


----------



## taken (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Franks. Will look into the options you mentioned!!


----------

